# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > New York City Travel Forum >  >  Del Posto

## JEK

Just enjoyed a spectacular dinner with the kind of service that New York was famous for decades ago. If you have the time and the inclination, a wonderful way to spend a few hours lingering over delectable food and wine. The wine pairings were amazing too. 

After dinner, an early dinner, we emerged to the final course -- this lovely light.

1.jpg

----------


## amyb

Looks like the streets are paved in gold--I thought that was an old wives' tale.

----------

